# My Story - and designing my checklist of "things to do"



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

I'm faily new here but I posted a few things on the Teaching English stick thread...

I am looking to receive productive advise on how to make my plan happen. 

I'm planning on moving to Spain between August and October - the extra time allowance is if things don't quite go as planned. The plan is aiming for August.

I'll be selling all of my possessions in England, and leaving my job, but not burning all my bridges. So there will be a route back for me, but it won't be very appealing and I'd be horribly loathed to take it. But if I should end up an alcoholic on the streets of Barcelona, lets just say that I have a rather minor "get out of jail free" card. 

*The decision to go somewhere else* was made over a year ago, the decision for *that place to (initially at least) be spain *was made last month. I am travelling with a friend, so there's two of us. He's at least as set on this as I am - he tends to be more of a nonchallant idealist and I am more of a visionary realist.

*My Income: *Before I leave the country I will almost certainly have set-up a web design business with another friend. This venture could bring in the entire living income that I'll need - it'll be a UK VAT registered busiess and all my work will be done via a laptop. Or it could only provide part of my income. 

If it only provides part of my income then I will need a job in spain. Things I am considering right now: Teaching English, or Bar-work (part time, I won't entertain service industry work for any longer than 25 hours a week).
*
Our skill in Spanish? *Right now - zero. We need to start learning soon.

*Why Spain? *Out of our options it seems the easiest place to potentially get settled in as well as meeting all our other criteria.

*What happens if Spain doesn't work out? *We move to Cyprus where we'd have a free place to stay for two months and could hopefully get established in that time.

It's also note worthy that I am taking my car - we're going to drive to Spain.

*What are we looking for?*

I'm going to be completely honest here. This is an adventure, a party lifestyle, and a complete rejection of my horrid (but well paid) 9-5 office job and the ever more gloomy outlook of things in blighty. 

We're both party animals. As such we're going to be within transit distance of a big party centre or resort - but probably not live in one.

This is not an attempt to expand my career, or make a new life, or anything like that.

I've recently turned 27, and as far as I'm concerned I'm just warming up. Now is the perfect time for me to escape from the 40 hours work a week lifetime jail sentence.

I've worked abroad before (Canada) and I've travelled a lot, so I have a fair bit of experience in doing this.

Up until now most of our work has been planning and decision making - but pretty soon we're going to have to do some actual work. I'm going to make a checklist now in rough order of priority 

If anyone has additions or ammendments please let me know.

Checklist

TEFL/CELTA Course 
- work out plausibility of taking one and relative financial worth
- find an appropriate one
- enroll

Learning Basic Spanish
- Start working through a good book
- Talk to Spanish friends about some help
- Consider a basic course

Exact Location and Accomadation
- Determine a couple of exact locations where we could live.
- Investigate cost of living and accomdation availability.
- Decide on exact destination

Other Documents
- Investigate other documents which may be needed. Health forms, residential permits, etc.
- Get them.

The Car
- Learn all the things I need to do with the car to be legally driving in spain
- Do them
- Book the car in for a full service.

Cultural Integration
- Investigate and read about Spannish culture.
- Pre-make friends with people living in area using internet.

Bank & Phone
- Set-up a Spanish bank account, before I leave if possible.
- Work out best option with mobile phone (I still have 18 months on my UK contract.)

UK Stuff
- Sell UK stuff


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You seem to have thought and planned it thoroughly - well done its the only way! HOWEVER, two points I'd add

1. Be prepared at all times to change or rethink any of your plans! My husband was like you and was very methodical and researched everything - then the credit crunch happened and other things, which meant everything had to change and is still changing. But evenso, things you think you'll do you wont and things you dont think you'll do, you will LOL, so be flexible and prepared

2. If you live in Spain for more than 183 days a year, then you will have to pay your taxes here. So you may need to be in touch with a Gestor who will talk you thru all your options.

Keep us posted tho, a "progress report" and the like 


Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

RagsToRich you're totally mad. Parties, learn a bit of Spanish in 6 months, earn enough from a web design business, maintain a brit car, live a bit outside but near to the hot spots, teach English ... yup raving mad.

But with that type of 'I'll have a crack at it' atitude I bet you end up 33 years old, rich in memories, experiences and friends, but stony broke. Then go back home and make a fortune. But rich or broke you'll never be boring. Enjoy the adventure


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Sell the car before you leave as it ain't worth 2 bob here secondhand and will be illegal at some stage in the future.
To drive the car here is not cheap regardless of the route you take, so fly down & save this amount.
You will have to pay for health care, so be mindful of this.

Good luck on the move here !


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Sell the car before you leave as it ain't worth 2 bob here secondhand and will be illegal at some stage in the future.
> To drive the car here is not cheap regardless of the route you take, so fly down & save this amount.
> You will have to pay for health care, so be mindful of this.
> 
> Good luck on the move here !


You sure about that mate?

The thing is - this car will last. Why will it eventually become illegal in spain?

This car will last another good 3-4 years. But anyone I sell this too will never know that, so they won't understand its value.

If on the other hand I sell it, and buy a new one - I am playing pot-luck in a country where I'll be barely competent with the language. The last thing I want is to be in a Spanish garage trying to work out why it's costing me £500 to fix the dodgy Spanish car I bought for £300.


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> RagsToRich you're totally mad. Parties, learn a bit of Spanish in 6 months, earn enough from a web design business, maintain a brit car, live a bit outside but near to the hot spots, teach English ... yup raving mad.
> 
> But with that type of 'I'll have a crack at it' atitude I bet you end up 33 years old, rich in memories, experiences and friends, but stony broke. Then go back home and make a fortune. But rich or broke you'll never be boring. Enjoy the adventure


I totally agree with you.

Apart from the broke part.

I'll always be _Rich_ 

- Rich


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> You sure about that mate?
> 
> The thing is - this car will last. Why will it eventually become illegal in spain?
> 
> ...



If you bring your car to spain you will have to get it matriculated, which is costly, usually around 10% of its value I believe. If you dont it will be illegal after 30 days once you are a resident. 

You'll also find there are plenty of British garages in Spain who'll charge you infinately more than the Spanish ones and probably not do such a good job either - well so far thats my experience. That said, second had spanish cars are more expensive than the same in the UK - altho I suspect thats about to change. Buyting a car in Spain can be complicated and you generally need the assistance of a Gestor or lawyer to get the paperwork right - that said its by far and away the safest and the legal option. As in another thread, they guardia are cracking down hard on RHD vehicles here at the mo and they dont mess about if they find you're driving a car that isnt "legal"

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....The other piece of advise I would give is that you come over and have a good look around before you finally make the move - You need to see what its like here and how you would achieve your goals

Jo xxx


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

i am driving over and staying for 5 months, i thought this was ok, are the Spanish police targeting RHD cars, even the legal ones ? surely there is some 'give or take' with the Spanish old bill, we are not all their enemies !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lofthouse said:


> i am driving over and staying for 5 months, i thought this was ok, are the Spanish police targeting RHD cars, even the legal ones ? surely there is some 'give or take' with the Spanish old bill, we are not all their enemies !


As a tourist you should be alright, you can drive a RHD car for up to 9 months. The apparently Spanish Guardia have recently started purge on RHD cars. There are squillions of them, most arent legal as such, in other words they dont have UK road tax, MoTs etc, nor have they been matriculated. Its not about us being enemies, I think "in general" alot of Brits have simply been taking the p*** for too long and the bottom line is the Spanish are wanting those people to pay their dues to Spain! I've been really surprised at, not only the number of Brits who are still driving around in UK cars, but how many of them will turn round and say - "why should I change it, I've been driving it around here for years and never been caught"

So IMO, if it is true that they're targeting RHD cars and it seems to be the case, then good! If the car is legal and above board then theres nowt to hide!

Heres a post from earlier - it gets a bit confused, but the general gist is there

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/39452-british-cars-spain.html



Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> You sure about that mate?
> 
> The thing is - this car will last. Why will it eventually become illegal in spain?
> 
> ...




If you do bring your car over and your intention is to become resident in Spain, then one of the first things you should do either via an Asesoria or directly, is get yourself a gestor who is experienced with the rematriculation of EU vehicles in Spain. The process, even if you speak the language fluently, is not to be recommended simply because the words that come out from a gestor's mouth sound different for some reason to, for example, the local ITV technician and admin staff, than the same words sound coming from your mouth. 

Personally, my OH thinks it's a case of treading on the toes of the local professionals when you try to do it yourself and so that which should take a couple of weeks can take months and untold stress and headaches.

We finally went the gestor route with one of our cars (UK plated at the time of moving here) and matriculated it and paid somewhere in the region of 500 euros as my OH is a retornado (Spaniard returning to Spain) there was a tax of about 900 euros he did not have to pay. I think this is referred to as "impuesto de matriculacion" but don't quote me on that. 

A friend of ours has a son who is coming over to live here shortly and is bringing his UK vehicle with him. He has done most of the running around for his son in preparation for his arrival - including signing up a gestoria and he has quotes of just a little short of 1500 euros all inclusive. As a UK citizen coming to live in Spain, he does not get any sort of grants or discounts in the process, unfortunately.

One big thing we have noticed over here - coincidentally perhaps, but in case it is the norm - both my OH and said friend's son above have found that headlights to convert a car to right hand traffic beam are almost to the pound twice as much to buy here than to import from the UK or indeed have them fitted before you come out. This is just the difference in price at the dealers. Being a bit of a DIYer, especially with cars, my OH fitted ours and I'm not sure if above friend's son will pay to have them fitted. But either way, it's no great shakes - so the main cost differential will be on the cost of the item - worth considering if you do intend to bring your car over here. 

As a point of interest, we were stopped literally last week in the RHD car by the GC. There was no mention of any LHD or RHD problems and there were cars before and after us being stopped - the agent simply asked for driving licence and car papers. It's worth knowing at such times what is meant by car papers, as this is not always as it would seem logical - eg the bank receipt showing road tax payment is one of the requirements. Any doubts on this can be resolved by a visit to this site - a handy bit of info from an information piece by your friendly local supermarket.

Los papeles del coche: Pocos pero imprescindibles | Revista | CONSUMER EROSKI

Not sure how good your Spanish is, but suffice to say that it states amongst many other things that if you can't demonstrate that you've paid your road tax, the fine can vary from 150€ to 900€. Don't ask me why that should be, 2nd offence perhaps, who knows, but definately worth keeping the receipt of payment with you. Similar for insurance etc.

Personally I think the issue of bringing a car over is a very personal one - in my case for example I feel 100% safer on our RHD car than when I drive our LHD car - I don't tend to do much overtaking anyway as the roads and traffic conditions where we live don't really require it. But there's nothing worse for me when driving down the country lanes here to keep remembering that the gear shift is on the right and not to get too close to the hedge or the passenger might end up eating half of it!!! It isn't just a case of overtaking safely - it's also a case of what you've been used to all your driving life. Mind you, I do say this is my own personal finding - if I have to then I have no real problems with the LHD car, but as I said, I feel much more at home and in second nature mode in the RHD. And of course, the RHD is a 7-seater MPV which helped us enormously on the move over here, plus now carting around three kids, mother-in-law, two dogs, shopping etc!!!


*Perhaps Jo could enlighten me on this as maybe it is happening down south, but when you say, Jo, that the GC are pulling over RHD cars, I assume it is those vehicles that are showing non-Spanish plates? Otherwise it would be profiling!!!
*



Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Sell the car before you leave as it ain't worth 2 bob here secondhand and will be illegal at some stage in the future.
> To drive the car here is not cheap regardless of the route you take, so fly down & save this amount.
> You will have to pay for health care, so be mindful of this.
> 
> Good luck on the move here !


 I second that. (Cars, flying, healthcare)
The subject of cars has been done to death on the forum (just search cars or uk cars or smth like that). I've never owned a British car, so obviously have never imported one, (I learnt to drive here - scary!!) but it just sounds so expensive and complicated - however, I do understand what you say about buying a car in a foreign language. Time to make a decision again. Perhaps it depends on where you're going. You don't need a car in Madrid, or Bilbao or probably in Valencia..
Looks like you've got lots of good things on your check list. All you've got to do now is start doing them.
When you're 27 and you're in Spain, I would say partying is definitely part of the scene, but don't forget - it all costs money and if you've got a job you need to keep it.
Enjoy while you can!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> *Perhaps Jo could enlighten me on this as maybe it is happening down south, but when you say, Jo, that the GC are pulling over RHD cars, I assume it is those vehicles that are showing non-Spanish plates? Otherwise it would be profiling!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its more rumour and word of rumour really. There has been a significant rise in the number of guardia doing "spot" checks around here in the last few weeks for sure. It just seems that everyone I know, knows someone who has been stopped in a RHD car and so the rumours start, but I wouldnt be surprised if they were doing it, there are so many. When I was stopped in a RHD car the other day (a friends car), there were also LHD cars being stopped - so its not an obvious target

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> As a tourist you should be alright, you can drive a RHD car for up to 9 months. The apparently Spanish Guardia have recently started purge on RHD cars.


Six months aint it? .
Keep your ferry tickets to prove when you came over, make sure your road tax and MOT are in order for the full time you are here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Six months aint it? .
> Keep your ferry tickets to prove when you came over, make sure your road tax and MOT are in order for the full time you are here.


6 months then LOL I couldnt remember, I know its longer for a tourist than a resident 

Jo xxx


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Tallulah.x


This is a fantastic post - thank you very much.

Unfortunately it's pretty much all information I don't want to hear and has put serious doubts on my idea to take the car. 

And that would change a few other things too... Hmmm.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Load the car, take it and scrap it once you are settled? Sell it to somebody going back for a few hundred .... there is ALWAYS somebody going back!


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Load the car, take it and scrap it once you are settled? Sell it to somebody going back for a few hundred .... there is ALWAYS somebody going back!


Great advice Steve... afterall, why should I think I'll get any less for it in Spain than the UK right? :clap2:

I've had another thought... what is the plausibility of me not declaring residency, working for 3-4 months, and then making the call on my car.

I'd be fine to drive it with only UK tax, and plus, as far as I'm aware, I should be legal to work in Spain as a "working holidayer"

This guise will work because I'll be renting and I'll have the possessions of a backpacker - not of a relocator.

If I were to do that, could it present me with difficulties when I DO later declare residency?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Spain is a land of greys. There is rarely black and white. So many people are ¨lost¨in the system (or rather "from" the system) that all of us who have spent much time here KNOW that what you get told by one policeman today might very well be contradicted by another the next day. What one funcionario insists is a fact will be ignored by another. Spanish bureucracy is LEGEND! 

I remember back in 2003/2004 when Spain brought in some high profile changes to road traffic offences. In particular all the expat forums were FULL of page after page of xxxx about how many warning triangles, you had to have and how many fluorescent jackets you had to have. This question was brought up at a Neighbourhood Watch meeting I was translating it. Two Policia Local officers were almost at blows with their interpretation of the new laws. I thought I was going to have to separate them! I was reminded of this a few weeks ago when I broke down in the centre of Granada twice within an hour. On NEITHER occasion was I asked for ANY paperwork and when I broke down on a very fast roundabout I forgot completely about putting a triangle out or a jacket on. The police did not ask or comment. 

BUT

...on another day when I was pulled up at 4am with three absolutely paralytic teenagers who I had vacuumed out of a disco, the police went through absolutely every piece of paperwork with a toothcomb. They bagged me twice and when they got a zero reading, bad cop snarled, "Must be a mistake with the machine, do it again." When I said I had not had a drop of alcohol in 6/7 years he retorted "let´s see whether the machine makes you a liar.¨

At that moment, Viktoria saved the day by saying that if they did not let us go she was going to wet herself and Daniella then nearly got us all locked up by loudly offering to "look after" the young officer (good cop) who was more interested in her ample clevage than calibrating the unit. I have the distinct impression that he had heard the Norwegian for that particular sexual act at some stage ..... or was she miming it!!! He bade us farewell very promptly and even thanked me for scraping them off the streets of Benidorm. 

Do NOT expect the black and white answers you would get in the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> Great advice Steve... afterall, why should I think I'll get any less for it in Spain than the UK right? :clap2:
> 
> I've had another thought... what is the plausibility of me not declaring residency, working for 3-4 months, and then making the call on my car.
> 
> ...


Try it! I think you'll need to get an NIE number to rent long term and a spanish bank account, short term holiday rentals are usually more expensive. There are lots of expats who come over and dont register anything - but they're looking over their shoulder ands scratching around for a living. Spain used to be a cheap and easy destination. Sadly, its not much cheaper than the UK and the rules and regulations are tightening up`

Jo xxx


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Do NOT expect the black and white answers you would get in the UK.


Strangely enough this actually makes me feel a little happier about things. In this sense, if you can keep on the good side of whoever's enforcing the rules then you're going to be on the good side of the grey line too.

Funny story  I'm unsurprised that Spanish local cops would have some distaste towards partying British expats. That is something we'll have to contend with. I'll make a note to either appear presentable, or avoid the police.

Pissed off people in authority are one of my pet hates.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> Strangely enough this actually makes me feel a little happier about things. In this sense, if you can keep on the good side of whoever's enforcing the rules then you're going to be on the good side of the grey line too.
> 
> Funny story  I'm unsurprised that Spanish local cops would have some distaste towards partying British expats. That is something we'll have to contend with. I'll make a note to either appear presentable, or avoid the police.
> 
> Pissed off people in authority are one of my pet hates.


If you dont like pissed off people in authority then dont piss em off is the answer! The Spanish police are no different to the British police in not liking unruly partying expats or anyone else. The only difference in Spain is that the police dont take any of "the brown stuff" and dont seem very politically correct! 

I was talking earlier to a friend who's just moved over here and we agreed that until you live here you dont have a clue as to what its like here - its certainly not as I imagined it to be or like it is when I've been on holiday here


When you come here, you must have respect for the spanish, their police and their systems!
Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

RagsToRich said:


> Strangely enough this actually makes me feel a little happier about things. In this sense, if you can keep on the good side of whoever's enforcing the rules then you're going to be on the good side of the grey line too.
> 
> Funny story  I'm unsurprised that Spanish local cops would have some distaste towards partying British expats. That is something we'll have to contend with. I'll make a note to either appear presentable, or avoid the police.


As I was TRYING to tell them, "Surely it's better that I get them home safely rather than have them waltzing through the streets of Benidorm at 4am smashed out of their tiny minds? Bad Cop showed no interest and was just upset that all my paperwork was in order whilst good cop was doing his best not to be so evidently looking at Daniela's belt (a.k.a. as skirt) and 3 sizes too small bikini top.

The ironic thing is that I was the police liaison officer for the Neighbourhood Watch in a nearby town. Juanma certainly got to hear of that incident at our weekly meet (=extended coffee break!) Quite amused him, I remember.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you dont like pissed off people in authority then dont piss em off is the answer! The Spanish police are no different to the British police in not liking unruly partying expats or anyone else. The only difference in Spain is that the police dont take any of "the brown stuff" and dont seem very politically correct!
> When you come here, you must have respect for the spanish, their police and their systems!
> Jo xxx


Which is just about the most sensible thing anybody has written on here for months. Nice one Jojo.

I was watching one of those all night TV docusoaps the other day (long story involving bathrooms. You do not want to know). It was all about the Thames Valley Traffic Police. I could not believe what people were getting let off with. The abuse they took from drunk drivers, people caught without insurance/tax, reckless drivers etc etc was incredible. What also amazed me was the number of cars that had drugs in them and the police's interest in drugs rather than bald tyres etc etc They claimed that 11% of ALL cars on the road in the UK had either no tax, no insurance and or no M.O.T. 

Nice one, Jojo


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

right you have confused me now, why would you need a NIE for a long term rental, unless the rental takes you over the statutory visitor/holiday time, I am looking for a 6 month let, no one(so far ) has asked for a NIE, !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lofthouse said:


> right you have confused me now, why would you need a NIE for a long term rental, unless the rental takes you over the statutory visitor/holiday time, I am looking for a 6 month let, no one(so far ) has asked for a NIE, !!



So far, I've been asked for an NIE number when I've signed 11 month rental agreements (altho the first one I signed prior to getting my NIE, but had to give it to the agent when I got it) I dont know if it was compulsory, but it was asked for so I gave it!

However, I had to have it to take on the electricity, to get a phone line, to get a credit card, to buy a car, to get a mobile, to get my daughter into spanish school, to visit the doctor both for myself and my son.....


Jo xxxx


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> When you come here, you must have respect for the spanish, their police and their systems!


Which is why I'm learning all I can. But your point about never knowing till you get there is well taken.

I'm coming to contribute as much as to experience.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I opened a bank account and signed up for a long-term rental without a NIE.
Steve is right - there are as many interpretations of Spanish laws by policemen, gestors and others as there are grains of sand on the beach.
The most important rule of all has been mentioned before: show the utmost respect to Spanish policemen of all kinds,whether Guardia, Local or Nacional.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> They claimed that 11% of ALL cars on the road in the UK had either no tax, no insurance and or no M.O.T.


The other 89% also have no tax or MOT and can be found in our local Carrefour carpark.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The other 89% also have no tax or MOT and can be found in our local Carrefour carpark.


 
HeHeHe

Are you sure it's not Mercadonna!!?? Seems to be the favoured expat supermarket...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> HeHeHe
> 
> Are you sure it's not Mercadonna!!?? Seems to be the favoured expat supermarket...


Ain't cheap enough PW and times is hard.

xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ain't cheap enough PW and times is hard.
> 
> xxx


Is that *another* regional difference??
Here everyone remarks on how expensive Carrefour is and flock to Mercadonna...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is that *another* regional difference??
> Here everyone remarks on how expensive Carrefour is and flock to Mercadonna...


Yep, Mercadona is cheaper than Carrefour here too. Supersol is also considered expensive here. Lidls and aldis are cheaper, but I find they very rarely have what I'm looking for and they always seem a bit .....well grubby to me!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yep, Mercadona is cheaper than Carrefour here too. Supersol is also considered expensive here. Lidls and aldis are cheaper, but I find they very rarely have what I'm looking for and they always seem a bit .....well grubby to me!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's the same here - Mercadona is overall cheaper - Carrefour is too far away anyway

I walked into Supersol once - & turned straight round when I looked at the prices!

we have MasYMas - our little one in the port is ridiculously expensive, but apparently the big modern one in Benitachel is cheaper

I agree about Aldi & Lidl - not much range - everyone keeps telling me fresh veg in Lidl is great, but whenever I go in it always looks bruised & manky


and then of course there's Iceland - much cheaper for lots of stuff than _any_ of the Spanish supermarkets - even for some staples

the local Spanish peeps have discovered it & love it - even though the majority of the staff speak no Spanish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ we have an "Opencor" as well, which is even open on Sundays - now thats extortionate. Altho on a Sunday, if you're desperate............

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yep, Mercadona is cheaper than Carrefour here too. Supersol is also considered expensive here. Lidls and aldis are cheaper, but I find they very rarely have what I'm looking for and they always seem a bit .....well grubby to me!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We have Super sol up the road from us. I haven't noticed that it's more expensive, but I don't like it at all. Little choice and eveything in plastic trays....


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

:focus:

Started learning spannish yesterday. Mainly the course involves drills whereby an english phrase is said and then you have to say the spanish equivalent, then you hear the spanish pronunciation and you say it again correcting your own pronunciation.

Seems like it's a great method - sinks in easily.

I'll evaluate my progress after two weeks of 1 hour/day and should have a good idea by then if I made the right choice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> :focus:
> 
> Started learning spannish yesterday. Mainly the course involves drills whereby an english phrase is said and then you have to say the spanish equivalent, then you hear the spanish pronunciation and you say it again correcting your own pronunciation.
> 
> ...



Let us know how you get on!! I've been here for two years, I have lessons once a week and I for some reason I can only speak spanish in a crisis. The rest of the time, altho I can understand a lot of whats said to me, I can only think of what to say when I've left the situation!


Also, one thing to remember is that Spanish lessons, pronunciation etc is absolutely nothing like the Spanish speak - especially here in Andalucia - they clip their words and it sounds nothing like it should!!!!!!! example: "Bwa" means "Buenas dias" - good day. "Porfa" means "por favor" - please ....LOL!!! Its got me totally lost !

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yep, Mercadona is cheaper than Carrefour here too. Supersol is also considered expensive here. Lidls and aldis are cheaper, but I find they very rarely have what I'm looking for and they always seem a bit .....well grubby to me!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I know exactly what you mean You can find bargains but you have to kind of 'rummage' which I don't think should happen in what is basically a food store. 
There were Lidls in Prague and I really hated the smell from the cheap plastic trainers and garden chairs mixed up with not-so-fresh meat and veg.
I think like you that Mercadona is cheaper and gives vfm and I like the friendly ambience of our local store.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I know exactly what you mean You can find bargains but you have to kind of 'rummage' which I don't think should happen in what is basically a food store.
> There were Lidls in Prague and I really hated the smell from the cheap plastic trainers and garden chairs mixed up with not-so-fresh meat and veg.
> I think like you that Mercadona is cheaper and gives vfm and I like the friendly ambience of our local store.


Ha ha. Like the way you completely ignored Rag's attempts to get the thread back on line. Can't keep a shopper from a good old chinwag about a supermarket eh??
However :focus:
Glad you're learning Spanish. The more you learn the more you'll be able to appreciate the country


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you're learning Spanish. The more you learn the more you'll be able to appreciate the country


With regards to my relocation - after consulting with some friends of mine who are seasoned nomads - learning Spanish has rocketed straight to my absolute #1 priority.

As far as I can tell now, it'd actually be more beneficial for me to spend one week learning spanish, than to spend 6 months researching "what Spain might be like when I get there".

I'm already on the look-out for new Spanish friends. There is plenty of students from Spain in Sheffield.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great idea. Plenty of students who will be happy to speak Spanish with you in return for practising their English (un intercambio in Spanish)

There are loads of articles, free courses etc here  

Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, good luck with it all!! I hope you're spanish learning goes better than mine, but I'm too old to learn it quickly LOL!!!!! Just keep it up and relax with it!

Make sure you do a bit of saving before you come over as well, Spain isnt the cheap place it once was. Most things are about the same as the UK - cars and technical stuff much dearer (my son went to buy an Xbox game today, 60€ in Spain, 25pounds in the UK!!! - daddies gonna bring it over for him!! lol), bars and food about the same, booze and ciggies cheaper

Jo xxx


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Jojo.

Just wanted to express and extend my appreciation for the good advice I've received here from everyone. 

I did post similiar threads to this on some other forums and more often than not seemed to receive the brunt of their own frustrations about the rising expense of Spanish living ... along the lines of "don't come here unless you want to be broke".

As far as I'm concerned these things are always connected to your own mind-set more than anything else.

Learning Spanish day two went well, still very enthusiastic and focusing well on the excercises. After a week I should be able to evaluate the effectiveness of the course.

Rich


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha ha. Like the way you completely ignored Rag's attempts to get the thread back on line. Can't keep a shopper from a good old chinwag about a supermarket eh??
> 
> However :focus:
> Glad you're learning Spanish. The more you learn the more you'll be able to appreciate the country


And get what you want in supermarkets etc...
When it's quiet and they're bored, I've had conversations in Spanish with the cashiers in our local Mercadona about all kinds of things.
They are very keen to teach new words too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Thanks Jojo.
> 
> Just wanted to express and extend my appreciation for the good advice I've received here from everyone.
> 
> ...


 Bit worried about the last sentence of your post...:shocked:
How effective do you think 5 - 7 hours (not sure if you're including the weekend in there) of learning a language can be? Don't expect too much is all I can say.
When you get over here, or find someone to practice with in the UK, be prepared to be frustrated and for your motivation to dwindle. But keep at it 'cos it's the only way you're going to get better, and you're not going to get worse, are you??


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rich Hola, que tal? Espero bien. 

Don't forget post it notes stuck on everything all over the house with the spanish word with an 'el' or 'la' infront. And if you can't translate the menu you don't get to eat 

And if you really want to p**s off anyone else in your house learn a spanish song and sing it all the time. My spanish wife does with english and it drives me mad, not that I'd say anything of course "course she did it her way "

great to see such enthusiasm :clap2:

Adios amigo, hasta pronto


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Bit worried about the last sentence of your post...:shocked:
> How effective do you think 5 - 7 hours (not sure if you're including the weekend in there) of learning a language can be? Don't expect too much is all I can say.
> When you get over here, or find someone to practice with in the UK, be prepared to be frustrated and for your motivation to dwindle. But keep at it 'cos it's the only way you're going to get better, and you're not going to get worse, are you??


Hi Pesky,

Maybe that comment was a little overzealous , but the key words being "evaluate" and "course." I'm not expecting to draw any conclusions about the Spanish language - only to get an indication on the audio course which currently I'm very happy with. Since I only have 6 months to learn the basics I can't afford to spend too much time on an ineffective course - I got this one off a recommendation from the waterstones staff 



nigele2 said:


> Rich Hola, que tal? Espero bien.
> 
> Don't forget post it notes stuck on everything all over the house with the spanish word with an 'el' or 'la' infront. And if you can't translate the menu you don't get to eat
> 
> ...


Soy muy bien! Como esta Nigele? 

That is some great advise - particularly having the "el" and "la" on there.

As a matter of interest, how is it perceived by a Spanish speaker if you mix up the masculine and femininity of words? Is it something akin to mixing up tense or plurality?

Cheers.

Rich


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Hi Pesky,
> 
> Maybe that comment was a little overzealous , but the key words being "evaluate" and "course." I'm not expecting to draw any conclusions about the Spanish language - only to get an indication on the audio course which currently I'm very happy with. Since I only have 6 months to learn the basics I can't afford to spend too much time on an ineffective course - I got this one off a recommendation from the waterstones staff
> 
> ...


No te preocupes. Your accent will give away your status and if you try people in general just love it. In most cases a la for an el will just sound odd. There are a few cases where the option changes the meaning but normally the intention is obvious. But I suggest you learn each word with the 'the' or the 'a' and then life is easier.

I remember telling a friend's cousin at a wedding that she had a warm smile. Sadly it translated to "Your a hot chick". I think at just over 70 she was quietly flattered. 

Next day I dropped by her house to say cheerio before heading back to Madrid and she insisted on feeding me her freshly made meat balls "albondigas". Delicious but I'd just eaten lunch. But it wouldn't have been polite to refuse. 
I could be in there me thinks


----------

